# Gold CPU spreadsheet



## Anonymous (May 17, 2010)

I viewed a spreadsheet on this forum that listed many different CPU's and the total gold content that could be refined. I am unable to locate it using the search function. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 17, 2010)

Are you talking about this one? Don't go by the yields on the list.

View attachment Gold content list in CPU chips.xls


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Are you talking about this one? Don't go by the yields on the list.



Are there any better spread sheets around?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 29, 2010)

It's about the only one I've seen, other than snipits here and there.

The best one you will find is the one you develope yourself with your own procedures.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2010)

> The best one you will find is the one you develope yourself with your own procedures.


I second that.Knowledge is the key,but no knowledge is greater than that which you create.


----------

